# When are hard times too hard??



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Times are hard here, guess there hard where your at too,, A painter I know hung himself Saturday and a drywaller I know shot himself on sunday. 

Glad I just got drunk,,,,,,,,,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Capt. I could think of some nutty things I would do out of desperation but that will never be an option. Hang in there and don't drink yourself stupid either.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Sorry to hear that Capt. I could think of some nutty things I would do out of desperation but that will never be an option. Hang in there and don't drink yourself stupid either.


 LOL,,, I was born stupid, just took up drinking abit later on.

I agree with ya tho, Dern man, if your in painting or drywall either one, you ought be able to talk you way out of anything,, I do.:thumbup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

That is too bad. Especially if it was over not having work. An unemployed father is better than no father at all. (assuming they had children.)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Jesus, that sucks. It was pretty tight here a while back, but never that tight  

Remodels are going absolutely nuts here right now...Good luck Capt.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> A painter I know hung himself Saturday and a drywaller I know shot himself on sunday.


This is when hard times are too hard.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

that just plain sucks
This trade (construction) takes over our lives, Yes we bitch when were busy, and wish for time off. But for some, they don't know what to do with themselves when they have time off, their so use to working. Then things become worse when money stops coming in.

I know of, and hear of tradesmen who die or commit suicide with in a year or two of retiring. This trade becomes our life blood, and when it's gone........some become at a loss.

I'm sure these men were hard workers, and I'm sorry for your loss if they were friends of yours Captain


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

One of our friends committed suicide many years ago, He visited all his mates one last time, took one last photo of himself waving to everyone, then wrote a note and stuck a plastic bag on his head, bloody sad, you just can't tell with some people what they're thinking.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

There is one lesson we all should remember when hearing about these shocking tragedys . No matter how bad things seem there is always someone somewhere that we can talk to .


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

suncoast drywaller said:


> There is one lesson we all should remember when hearing about these shocking tragedys . No matter how bad things seem there is always someone somewhere that we can talk to .


H:206-905-7580
C:778-858-7100

I know the pain of losing someone close.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

When I start drinking again. When I actually think out the details of doing what the guys you mentioned did. When we get eviction notices to throw us out of a F-ing trailer which was our last chance/root sticking out of the cliff/depressing miracle before ending up in the Tent City thats behind the shopping center ....the one the cops keep bulldozing down...as if the people there are just partying:furious:


My Sincerest Condolences(as worthless as words are) to the families of the victims. I say victims because they were driven to what they did by the high society thieves and tyrants.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Captain,, Don't let the devil bite you on the azz,, Hang in there and remember it IS drywall... You'll wake up one morning,,dealing with the stress and overload soon. And then everything will be back to normal. I almost let the stress get the best of me recently. Wasn't a good time for me or my family. Keep yourself busy doing all the Honeydo's you can, in other words atleast try to do something to earn all those home brews. Take care Captain..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

rhardman said:


> H:206-905-7580
> C:778-858-7100
> 
> I know the pain of losing someone close.


Your a good man rick. A good man!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You are a bunch of good fellas (even the guy with the sheep pics).

Theses two guys I knew, but just professionally, not personally.

I've lost it all twice (dern divorce), never had anything I thought was worth doing myself in over tho. 

My take on it is this "Heck, they can't kill ya and eat ya, thats against the law!!" The rest of its just stuff anyway.


----------



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow. I thought I was all alone in this thing. Drywall does have that pull on your brain. I think we're all raised to go faster, faster, faster! -and our bodies and minds can't make these adjustments as we get older. I don't have any hobbies. I worry about work constantly when I get a day off during the week and wonder if my phone is still working. Then I get three calls within an hour and the anxiety goes through the roof. Do other trades feel this way?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Drywall Talk is a good sounding board for me. There is an element of connection with guys doing the same work, fighting the same battles. Good to hear you guys go through the same things I do. Helps the depression feelings. I have been so fortunate in that in the midwest we have so few highs and so few lows. We are just steady busy all of the time. I sure am thankful I have never had the feeling of ending my life. I enjoy every moment of life. Even when it gets tough in the trenches with contractors or homeowners or suppliers or whatever. I have a wonderful wife and three daughters and three sons-in-law and twelve grandchildren. How could life be any better?? Sorry, I am bragging! I love life. Even though I have to work. I'd rather fish! I had a hard time going back to work after being in Minnesota opening weekend!! All that to say Thank you fellow drywall guys!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it gets hard not to define your life by your work. When work is good life is good. When work is bad well life kind of sucks. The trick we all have to remember is their will always be more work eventually. Capt said it best the bill collectors can't kill and eat you.
This goes farther than work though my 13 year old son has a friend whose father hung himself Sat. night. He was going through a divorce and his exwife dropped his kids off Sun. morning to spend the day with him. His 13 year old son found him hanging in his barn. That poor kid is obviously in shambles he will probably never get that image out of his head. His father would have been over the divorce in 6 months or less. The ones left behind are the ones that pay for their actions. Sorry just venting my frustrations this guy ruined his kids life for what seems like a real selfish thing to do.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Crazytaper said:


> Wow. I thought I was all alone in this thing. Drywall does have that pull on your brain. I think we're all raised to go faster, faster, faster! -and our bodies and minds can't make these adjustments as we get older. I don't have any hobbies. I worry about work constantly when I get a day off during the week and wonder if my phone is still working. Then I get three calls within an hour and the anxiety goes through the roof. Do other trades feel this way?


Your not alone
I realized a few years back that " whats a hobby" , I don't have one.
I find when you get time off, and your not sure when your next job, you get depressed right away. The 1st couple of days you might sleep, but after that......your like......now what do I do, you get bored very fast.

Then you don't want to do nothing that cost money, because, when are you going to get more:blink:

Winter can be the worse time, you might think "maybe I can do so and so".....but.......it's too damn cold....so.....:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I think it gets hard not to define your life by your work. When work is good life is good. When work is bad well life kind of sucks. The trick we all have to remember is their will always be more work eventually. Capt said it best the bill collectors can't kill and eat you.
> This goes farther than work though my 13 year old son has a friend whose father hung himself Sat. night. He was going through a divorce and his exwife dropped his kids off Sun. morning to spend the day with him. His 13 year old son found him hanging in his barn. That poor kid is obviously in shambles he will probably never get that image out of his head. His father would have been over the divorce in 6 months or less. The ones left behind are the ones that pay for their actions. Sorry just venting my frustrations this guy ruined his kids life for what seems like a real selfish thing to do.


A few years back I was struggling with alcoholism and a pretty intense addiction, and in the midst of a drunken haze I tried to hang myself. Thank God that didn't work out, for one, my son would have had to live without a father, and then I never would have had the other little fella (sweet bundle of sunshine!) come along either. Your story is a real shame for that poor boy...my heart hurts for him. 

Sometimes it seems like we really let money define our lives, and we forget that human beings are fully capable of living without the stuff, and that the world is full of food if you know where to look. Modern society is full of illusions.....we only _think_ we need most of the junk we surround ourselves with. Sorry to wax so philosophic.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

When I start having those thoughts I think of what it would do to my wife and especially my kids. I'm not condemning those guys though,not a bit,I can certainly relate. Hobby? Same thing you guys said...no time,energy or money for hobbies. But last fall I started multiple projects on my work beast Suburban...it keeps me sane...almost. Hang in there guys,no pun intended.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

evolve991 said:


> I'm not condemning those guys though,not a bit


There seems there could be another side to the traditional thoughts of suicide/suicides being selfish. I don't know if I'd want to see someone I cared for enough, have to continue on living a life that they want to be done with. Could wanting them to continue on like that be considered at times to be selfish?

Unfortunately, I think most suicides pull the plug before all options have been looked at well enough. But when you're in such a state, maybe that's easier said than done.

Just saying.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

It is true that society has put a huge burden on many that may & can trick one into thinking that we all need more than we really can afford, getting into a line of thinking that we have to have something of monetary value that really in all aspects we could live without. It may cause us to go out and buy without looking at where we would be if there is not enough work out there to cover the cost. Where do we go from there? Can we simply just walk away from our most prized possessions realizing that they are not what will truly make us happy. There are very few that have never fallen into this trap. It is sad very sad when we hear of friends or anyone for that fact feeling so trapped that there is no way out except to end it all, and for what? No matter how bad things are no matter for what reason there are always someone out there with worse situations that have managed to cope and deal with problems that have come out on top to better their lives. And by bettering their lives I am not talking about monetary gain , but bettering their live as to what really counts from within and their way in which they live by their thinking and actions. We should all be mindful of what others say to us and how we respond, it may be what we say to others that could help them. We may not even realize that one we are talking to may have such negative thinking it could be by our kind words that could mean what outcome they may take. I was faced years ago with an individual at work that seemed to down talk about himself because of personal problems, not seeing what was really going on and not taking the initiative to saying something kind the guy went out and ended his life buy running his truck in his garage with the exhaust leading to his demise. To this day I try to remember perhaps some encouragement and a kind word may have made him think differently, I will never know for sure, but at least I would never have had this on my conscience. No matter what the situation or problems that we find ourselves in , If any of us start to think to ending our life, do not for any reason feel ashamed as to not find someone to talk to, after all it is not just our own life that we would be messing with it is also all those surrounding us whether family or friends.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Well said Silver!

I can't help but think of the other guys that monitor the DWT site. Not the contractors, the corporate guys. They must have a real disconnect with what's being said on this thread.

There is a brotherhood here that only comes by sweat, feast and famine.

If you've spent your life spreading mud...you understand. Watching from the outside (regretfully) you never will. What you are seeing is brutal honesty without regard to professional image, or the insecurity of trying to present yourself as something you're not (as is so dominant in a large corporate environment).

There is strength here.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive had some hard moments but never that bad, We all have, What i cant seem to get use to is the cashflow, The working and trying to get invoices out so its timed right so hopefully you get paid on time to pay your bills, or you put your account in on the 5th of the month even though you have been on a job for a while and they dont pay on the 20th but carry it over to the next 20th so your cut a bit short, Yeah you get some money stashed up but this happens and its gone, Throw in ACC GST Rates power phone mortgage etc that need paid on due dates and your have done the work but cant get paid, This turns me inside out sometimes and makes me wonder what its like to have wages, Dam hard on the nerves and after 13years i just cant get use to it.

But i guess its F all to complain about, At least i have work, some dont, Now that would really mess me up but if you look about im sure there is always something you can do for even if its not you normal job, Plenty of supermarkets, fastfood joints, resthomes, resturants, gas stations, etc, I would just make that my working day going around annoying them till one gives me something to do, even just for a day, In fact i would enjoy the change for a bit, Always have to make the most of things :yes: Thats the Kiwi way, Baaaaaa


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's what I've always said cazna. If i have to walk along the road, and pick up aluminum cans, i will. or flip burgers.. dig ditches with a mexican backhoe
whatever it takes to keep what I've worked so hard for.. I'll do it. Like crazytaper said . Those days off , with no calls coming in SUCK. ,,, BUT I'm not too proud to call other d/c s ,, and try to scrape something up.
I have never understood the suicide thing. Wipe the slate clean, tell them all to go to hell, and start over. There are other options .


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys are great, or maybe we all see things through a haze of joint compound .

I was watching the devastation of the tornadoes the last cpl days, and it amazes me at how many people have come to the aid of the poor folks that lost everything, and how some folks can come togehter to help eachother out. Those folks lost everything, plus their town, plus their livelyhood. Humbles me a bunch, cause I piss and moan about every little "hitch" in the market.

Don't know bout you, but i catch myself measureing my "worth" by my stuff and cash flow(and of course how many extra tools I have).

Gee, now I'm waxing too,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

